# controler diy amp ratings



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

Hy wourld i hawe a maybe stupit but.Well i am converting an 1990 Opel Corsa into electric.The diy cheap version and thinking of runing an 11.5 kw forklift motor .
well tinking of building a controler by my self using an huge igbt ratings 300 amp will it work well .I am truyong to limit the curent to extend batery life and prewent cluch slipong and burning.Now will it work and limit it or would it burn.P.S voltage is 72v


----------

